# Shotgun Capacity Limit for Turkey Hunting?



## PITBULL

Bonz 54 said:


> DTrain,
> 
> Just the sound of someone racking a shell into a pump shotgun will have bad guys diving out of windows.:yikes:


Ive seen Turkeys run like hell at the sound of a racking shotgun. First they heard a "click" that got thier attention. Then when they heard that mossy 500 rack a shell they were out of there.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Firefighter said:


> I watched a buddy knock one over on shot number 4. LOL!


A few years back I missed the same bird 3 times first at 25, than 30 than 35 He would run 5 yards and stop... I was outta shells looked at Sal and said kill that Bleepity Bleep.. She did :lol:


----------



## jem44357

DEDGOOSE said:


> A few years back I missed the same bird 3 times first at 25, than 30 than 35 He would run 5 yards and stop... I was outta shells looked at Sal and said kill that Bleepity Bleep.. She did :lol:


I had one of those Benny Hill hunts a few years ago. After working mids I headed out. I got cozy in a spot overlooking a clearing in the woods and napped with one eye open . After a short power nap I phased back into reality and to my surprise there was a tom walking past my decoy. Now you see, I had my gun sighted in a bit high because I ran out of adjustment, T/C fixed it with a no charge taller front sight. My thinking was if I had the classic vertical neck/head up shot I would hold a bit low and pepper his noddle. Well as luck would have it he was walking head down in a pretty much horizontal plain. I placed the front sight on his neck and popped one off. To dismay he took off running, launched and crashed into a 40' pine tree he was unable to clear, he was hit just not in the head/neck. When he hit the ground he turned in my direction at a dead run, pun intended. As I dug another shell out and stuffed it the chamber and closed the action he was passing by at ~ 5 yards. Needless to say I have no clue where the slug of shot hit. As he headed back out into the clearing where he started out I dug out another shell, loaded it and stepped into the clearing I had been overlooking. As I tried to decide which direction he went I had this strange feeling someone was watching me. As I looked around, about 5 yards past my decoy he was standing in the "classic" position. I leveled off and started to squeeze the trigger. 1 pound, 2 pounds, 3 pounds... what the hell?, Opps!, I forgot to cock it!, which I promptly did and capped his ass. As I approached him I stood laughing at the whole scenario wishing I could have had it on video.

Jim


----------



## srconnell22

DEDGOOSE said:


> A few years back I missed the same bird 3 times first at 25, than 30 than 35 He would run 5 yards and stop... I was outta shells looked at Sal and said kill that Bleepity Bleep.. She did :lol:


I could have used Sal for backup last spring. :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE

srconnell22 said:


> I could have used Sal for backup last spring. :lol:


I have rubbed off on ya:lol:


----------



## WoW.

QDMAMAN said:


> My advice...use turkey loads and NOT goose loads. Just sayin.


Goose loads aren't even legal in Michigan for turkey blasting.


----------



## Tron322

c3chambe said:


> The digest states that for semi auto's you can only have 5 shells. It does not specify on pumps.


You are an example why our guides for hunting and fishing are too many pages filled with small print.

You should only need one shot on a turkey. I think 6 should be plenty o


----------

